
Ask HN: Does web design business still works - yasbhagchandani
I have been into freelancing from 7 years now and found ups and downs in terms of getting clients but these days increased use of tutorials and drag&#x2F;drop builders made clients do almost all the work themselves.<p>do you still get clients? if yes, in which frameworks and if possible from which platforms
======
vast
What do you consider web design? What do you offer?

------
geniusgeek
Do you mean web product development or web design?

